# Cherry Burl HF



## JonLanier (Jun 30, 2013)

I've not put much up... so here is an older piece. Cherry Burl about 9 inches by about 4 inches.

[attachment=27047]


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice work on some real pretty wood there!


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice piece Jon  Thats a tough shape to get the walls consistent sometimes. Nice job.
Scott


----------

